# Trial in München



## ParAn0rm4L (6. Dezember 2011)

ich grüße recht herzlich,

hab mich gerade beim forum angemeldet weil ich gerne mit dem trialen anfangen möchte.
gibt es hier im forum leute aus münchen? (bezüglich tipps, probefahren usw.....)
und was haltet ihr vom onza zoot 2012 als einsteigerbike? oder halt gernerell von onza?

grüße
Para


----------



## ParAn0rm4L (6. Dezember 2011)

ParAn0rm4L schrieb:


> ich grüße recht herzlich,
> 
> hab mich gerade beim forum angemeldet weil ich gerne mit dem trialen anfangen möchte.
> gibt es hier im forum leute aus münchen? (bezüglich tipps, probefahren usw.....)
> ...


 
aja fast vergessen, bitte keine fachausdrücke verwenden, kenn mich da nämlich 0 aus, und wegen dem bike, ja ich will mich eher im street trial versuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (7. Dezember 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=281520&highlight=trialer+m%FCnchen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=550202&highlight=onza+zoot

gib doch in die suchleiste onza zoot oder erstes trialbike etc ein. Generell wird als erstes Rad ein gebrauchtes Empfohlen.


----------



## ParAn0rm4L (22. Januar 2012)

hab mir jetzt das bike gekauft und angefangen zu üben
würd mich freuen wenn sich ein paar münchner melden um mal zusammen zu biken und mir ein paar tipps geben zu können


----------



## jay-em-ass (22. Januar 2012)

Hi,
meld dich doch mal in der Facebook-Gruppe "biketrial munich" an, ich hab auch gerade angefangen (genauer gesagt heute  ), bin allerdings nur zum studieren in München und das Semester is ja schon fast wieder gelaufen, aber ich hoffe, dass ich da auch ein paar Tips aufschnappen kann


----------



## echo trailer (26. August 2015)

Hi!

Ich werde in ein paar Tagen nach München ziehen und suche Leute, die mit mir ne schöne Runde trialen! 

Ist da noch jemand?


----------



## family-biker (27. August 2015)

aber immer! schreib mal ne pn,damit wir was ausmachen können.

glaub dieses wochenende ginge auch ne session.


----------



## CHH1 (31. Oktober 2018)

Macht da noch jemand was im Raum München??


----------



## ColeStJohn (4. Mai 2019)

Suche auch andere Fahrer in München.  Wenn jemand lust hat,  schreib mir mal hier:
[email protected]

Cole


----------



## CHH1 (6. Mai 2019)

Es gibt da mittlerweile eine Gruppe im Instagram, Biketrial Munich. Dort könnte man sich anschließen.


----------



## Georg G. (11. Juni 2019)

Servus miteinander,

Ich wohne auch in München. Hier geht trialmäßig einiges.. sind effektiv ca 15-20 Fahrer. Es gehen jedes Wochenende und unter der Woche immer einige Sessions. Haben ne WhatsApp Gruppe, mit ca 40 Leuten, über die wir das immer ausmachen.. klassische Spots sind zum Beispiel Olympiadorf, beim teatron die Steine im Olympiapark, Frauenkirche uvm.
Ihr könnt entweder mal über Instagram schreiben, oder ihr schickt mir eure Nummer per Pn dann fügen wir euch hinzu.

Jeder ist immer gern gesehen und keine falsche Scheu, auch wenn ihr gerade am Anfang steht

Also bis dahin und happy trialing 

Gruß

Schorsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

